# Bayreuth 2016 live streaming on BR Klassic



## expat (Mar 17, 2013)

Some live audio feeds this year again.

http://www.br.de/radio/br-klassik/themen/bayreuther-festspiele-br-sendungen100.html

25.07. | 15:57 CET
Tristan und Isolde

27.07. | 17:57 CET
Das Rheingold

31.07. | 17:57 CET
Der fliegende Holländer


----------

